# OSCARS (86th Academy Awards) 2014 - spoilers



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

On with the show.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

so far really enjoying Ellen's monologue, though as always I really wish they'd just get on with the show (as in get on with the awards). A short intro to the show is good, rambling on = taking time away from the winners and I wish they'd understand that and get to a point where the show was more about the winners and less about the other stuff.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

And we go from what started as a fairly touching speech by Jared Leto to getting in the first jabs at world politics.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I guess Pharrell isn't giving up on that 1910 Boy Scout hat.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Back in from walking the dog here... I had to pause as Jim Carrey was leading into the animation clips (catching up to live now, or close to it, thanks to the long commercial segments that are featured during the Oscars). I loved his Bruce Dern imitation. That was pretty funny.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Uh, what is up with Harrison Ford?!? He was clearly reading off the prompters, but was so stiff in his presentation and read it seemed like those eyes should have been far more bloodshot then it appeared that they were.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Geez! Kim Novak sounds like she just came out of plastic surgery!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Get it Darlene Love!


----------



## gpejsa (Jan 27, 2002)

terpfan1980 said:


> Uh, what is up with Harrison Ford?!? He was clearly reading off the prompters, but was so stiff in his presentation and read it seemed like those eyes should have been far more bloodshot then it appeared that they were.


He was probably thinking of his stellar performance in Ender's Game! lol


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

terpfan1980 said:


> Uh, what is up with Harrison Ford?!? He was clearly reading off the prompters, but was so stiff in his presentation and read it seemed like those eyes should have been far more bloodshot then it appeared that they were.


That's pretty much what he's like every time I've seen him for the last 5-10 years.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> That's pretty much what he's like every time I've seen him for the last 5-10 years.


Agreed. He's a stiff reading cue cards.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

And here's the tweet:


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Ellen seems nervous. And the constant Samsung product placement is too crass for the Oscars.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

This show is going to be still going tomorrow morning at this rate.


----------



## RayChuang88 (Sep 5, 2002)

I recognize the back the phone use to take the picture--that is a Samsung Galaxy Note 3. Surprised they didn't have a few Galaxy S5's at the Oscars, though.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Gravity is sweeping!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

As noted in another related thread here (over in Happy Hour), the shoutout by Bill Murray to Harold Ramis was very nice.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Who dressed Whoopi? That was awful.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I'm also liking the performance by Pink (with the Wizard of Oz backgrounds). Very nice.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

MNoelH said:


> Who dressed Whoopi? That was awful.


She's a notoriously bad dresser. Probably herself.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

terpfan1980 said:


> I'm also liking the performance by Pink (with the Wizard of Oz backgrounds). Very nice.


She's got nice vocal tone, but her phrasing is bizarre. Seriously, she can't sing the entire word 'over' without gasping in the middle?


----------



## jfelbab (Jan 18, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> This show is going to be still going tomorrow morning at this rate.


At least they spent some quality time serving pizza. :down:


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Why did Pink sing Over the Rainbow?


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> I guess Pharrell isn't giving up on that 1910 Boy Scout hat.


It makes him happy.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Why did Pink sing Over the Rainbow?


I assume it was to honor the film's 75th anniversary.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> And here's the tweet:


Lupita Nyong'o's brother is the answer to the question that most people are going to ask when they see this for the first time.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I can't wait for the Oscar episode of Fashion Police. I've seen a LOT of ugly dresses today. 

Lupita Nyong'o gets my vote for best dressed. Perfection.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Props to the sound guy for turning off the audience mics during the In Memoriams (after missing it initially).


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Interesting that the in memoriam segment is going without audio from the audience this year. It makes it more somber for sure, though it also tends to feel different from the past where there was audience reaction there that spurred additional reaction by TV viewers of course.

Definitely strange though to jump right from that image of Phillip Seymour Hoffman to an almost clap as Bette Midler comes out and starts singing.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Props to the sound guy for turning off the audience mics during the In Memoriams (after missing it initially).


Jinx.  

(Just noting that here as I don't recall that happening in past shows...)


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

And wow, Bette Midler can still belt it out. Nice job.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

The best In Memoriam in years, done faithfully and with muted applause. Then ruined by a pointless Midler performance. Why, Academy? Why?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I just don't like the way that the In Memoriams turn into a popularity indicator, with some people getting more applause than others. I prefer a moment of silence for all, then perhaps an applause at the end recognizing all their collective contributions.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

gweempose said:


> I assume it was to honor the film's 75th anniversary.


DOH! I recently bought the 3D Blu-ray!!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> The best In Memoriam in years, done faithfully and with muted applause. Then ruined by a pointless Midler performance. Why, Academy? Why?


I like Midler for a lot of things, but that was dreadful.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I was just popping back in to say that Goldie Hawn looks pretty good, though I could do without the hair dropping over the eye thing she has going.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

What the hell did Travolta call Idina Menzel?


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Now it's my turn to use the dreadful comment. The Jessica Biel and Jamie Foxx intro was dreadful.

Not bad once they started listing the nominees, but leading up to it, blech.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

gweempose said:


> What the hell did Travolta call Idina Menzel?


Not a clue, but nothing even remotely like her name.

Ouch, the only time I've heard Idina miss a note that badly was the video that I saw of the one performance of Wicked where she had to leave mid-show.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Loved the songwriters' acceptance song.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Ouch, the only time I've heard Idina miss a note that badly was the video that I saw of the one performance of Wicked where she had to leave mid-show.


She sounded worse when I saw her live with Marvin Hamlish a couple years ago. She was sick as a dog and her voice was shot. Even so, she still sounded better than 99% of the people out there.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

It sounded to me like she was racing through the song. Just a smidge ahead of the accompaniment the whole way.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

My sis tipped me off that Idina Menzel (a.k.a. Adele Dazi, apparently, according to John Travolta) is hard at work starring in a new musical on Broadway, "If/Then," which is in previews now. Her voice might be just plain overworked right now.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Not a clue, but nothing even remotely like her name.
> 
> Ouch, the only time I've heard Idina miss a note that badly was the video that I saw of the one performance of Wicked where she had to leave mid-show.


I wonder how much of that was crushing disappointment that a billion people were watching, and none of them knew who she was, thanks to Travolta.

I was afraid that she would just burst into tears at the beginning.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Theres an Ad for Wicked here in NY and my ears bleed every time they air it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Theres an Ad for Wicked here in NY and my ears bleed every time they air it.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I don't mean to sound indelicate, but did Poitier have a stroke, or is he just showing his age?


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I don't mean to sound indelicate, but did Poitier have a stroke, or is he just showing his age?


I noticed as well that he looked awfully fragile. He's getting up there in age, but he isn't showing it well at all.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Cate Blanchett is still talking.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

terpfan1980 said:


> I noticed as well that he looked awfully fragile. He's getting up there in age, but he isn't showing it well at all.


He's 87.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Lori said:


> He's 87.


And a fragile 87 at that.

I've seen some people that were that old and you'd never know it, and others that looked like they could be gone at any moment. He looks/looked like he could be gone in a moment (and that saddens me a bit because it reminds me of how fragile we all are  )


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Lori said:


> He's 87.


Yeah, but his halting speech made me wonder if he also had a stroke at some point. I don't see any reference to that in my search, so I'll guess that he's just simply showing his age.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

If you're going to give a long acceptance, give it like McConaughey.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I just thought Poitier couldn't read the prompter very well and regretted that it made it seem as though he couldn't talk.


----------



## Ozzie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

The white guy with all the money gets to talk first? Have we learned nothing??


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Oh, so they were absolutely, positively sure the show would come in on time, and they ran over by half an hour?


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

I was looking forward to the Wizard of Oz tribute all week (one of my top 3 movies of all time) and I was hoping Judy Garland's kids would have said something instead of just being in the audience. Was very disappointed.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Sucks that we'll only remember this telecast for pizza and record-breaking selfies. That was technically rough, and Ellen was absolutely awful. They really squandered a great lineup of films.

At least they generally cooled it with the montages...comparatively speaking. anyway.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

terpfan1980 said:


> so far really enjoying Ellen's monologue, though as always I really wish they'd just get on with the show (as in get on with the awards). A short intro to the show is good, rambling on = taking time away from the winners and I wish they'd understand that and get to a point where the show was more about the winners and less about the other stuff.


I much prefer the stuff you apparently don't like. I watch for the monologue and the presenters and to hear who won, then I FF through the speeches. And I definitely FF through all the musical numbers.



LoadStar said:


> This show is going to be still going tomorrow morning at this rate.


How can you make this comment at 1:48 minutes into a show that was scheduled for 3:00 and notoriously goes long. Did you think they were going to come in under the scheduled time? I was following along on Twitter and couldn't believe how many people were complaining about how long the show was running. It's the OSCARS, people. It's always like this.



cmontyburns said:


> If you're going to give a long acceptance, give it like McConaughey.


AlrightAlrightAlright.

Robert Lopez EGOT! Tracy Jordan's gonna be so jealous!


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

terpfan1980 said:


> I was just popping back in to say that Goldie Hawn looks pretty good, though I could do without the hair dropping over the eye thing she has going.


Really? I thought she looked scary. She has that " too much plastic surgery" look going on. Not as bad as that old lady that came out later but she's well on her way.

Why can't these Hollywood people age gracefully? Don't they realize how stupid they look trying to hang on?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Supfreak26 said:


> Really? I thought she looked scary. She has that " too much plastic surgery" look going on. Not as bad as that old lady that came out later but she's well on her way.
> 
> Why can't these Hollywood people age gracefully? Don't they realize how stupid they look trying to hang on?


I thought Goldie looked absolutely horrific- she has had so much done that she doesn't even look like herself any longer.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> How can you make this comment at 1:48 minutes into a show that was scheduled for 3:00 and notoriously goes long. Did you think they were going to come in under the scheduled time? I was following along on Twitter and couldn't believe how many people were complaining about how long the show was running. It's the OSCARS, people. It's always like this.


Ellen's comedy bits just seemed to make the show come to a complete standstill, which made the show feel longer than it was. The viral Twitter picture, for instance, felt like it took them like 5 minutes to take it, and for me didn't make good TV.... it's not very interesting to watch people take pictures of themselves, celebrities or no.

The pizza bit as well... the idea that Ellen orders in pizza for the audience is amusing, but then she goes around handing out pizza for again what seemed like 5 minutes or more. For me, the joke was over when the pizza guy showed up.

I know, it's her style of comedy; her jokes just kind of trail off. It isn't a fast paced comedy, and doesn't make the show feel very fast.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

terpfan1980 said:


> I was just popping back in to say that Goldie Hawn looks pretty good, though I could do without the hair dropping over the eye thing she has going.


What?!?!?!? Are you serious? I hardly recognized her (didn't hear her introduced). Really bad and/or too much plastic surgery. Yikes! Dreadful! I always thought she was pretty hot, but whoa.....just too weird looking!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Ellen's comedy bits just seemed to make the show come to a complete standstill, which made the show feel longer than it was. The viral Twitter picture, for instance, felt like it took them like 5 minutes to take it, and for me didn't make good TV.... it's not very interesting to watch people take pictures of themselves, celebrities or no. The pizza bit as well... the idea that Ellen orders in pizza for the audience is amusing, but then she goes around handing out pizza for again what seemed like 5 minutes or more. For me, the joke was over when the pizza guy showed up. I know, it's her style of comedy; her jokes just kind of trail off. It isn't a fast paced comedy, and doesn't make the show feel very fast.


I dunno. I liked those bits.

Didn't seem that long to me. Of course, I watch slightly delayed to FF through the commercials and the speech by the academy president.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

gweempose said:


> What the hell did Travolta call Idina Menzel?
















Neenahboy said:


> That was technically rough, and Ellen was absolutely awful.


I am not really sure what you mean by technically rough, since I didn't really notice anything, but like DevdogAZ, I watch all the bits with the host, the presenters, and then I FF through most of the speeches. I liked Ellen and the stuff in the audience.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

I thought Ellen made the Awards seem a little less "stuffy" compared to past years. Sure, everyone is still formally dressed, but she brings the comedy relief that seems to be much-needed to a show like that (one that tends to drag on...and one where the audience tends to need a pizza break  ).


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Neenahboy said:


> The best In Memoriam in years, done faithfully and with muted applause. Then ruined by a pointless Midler performance. Why, Academy? Why?


What the hell? I watched the entire program and, having heard Bette Midler was going to perform, never saw that. Additionally, I didn't see the 'In Memoriam' segment. They must have cut all of that in my market so as to be sure to show the 'it might rain...or not' local yokel news. 

I wondered why there was no 'In Memoriam' and no Bette Midler. dayam


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Supfreak26 said:


> Really? I thought she looked scary. She has that " too much plastic surgery" look going on. Not as bad as that old lady that came out later but she's well on her way.
> 
> Why can't these Hollywood people age gracefully? Don't they realize how stupid they look trying to hang on?


This is exactly what I was thinking when they showed a clip of Judi Dench. She is an example of someone who hasn't overdone it with the surgery. She's nearly 80 years old, and she looks great, not like some kind of freak.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

All I can say about Ellen is...

Come back, Billy Crystal, all is forgiven!

Man, I'd even take Neil Patrick Harris over another bout of that!

I felt there was so much unnecessary padding that it could have finished on time without it - and it felt a LOT longer because of it. I swear there were stints as long as 20-30 minutes without an award even being handed out!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Speaking of padding...I thought I padded enough-but my recording cut off right as Steve McQueen was jumping for joy at the end of his acceptance speech-can someone please help and tell me what happened next?

Did he come down? 

Did anyone else speak? 

Did Ellen come out right after and close the show? What was she wearing? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Regina said:


> Speaking of padding...I thought I padded enough-but my recording cut off right as Steve McQueen was jumping for joy at the end of his acceptance speech-can someone please help and tell me what happened next?
> 
> Did he come down?
> 
> ...


She walked over and said good night.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Alfer said:


> She walked over and said good night.


..AND I MISSED THAT????? 

Thanks!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> The pizza bit as well... the idea that Ellen orders in pizza for the audience is amusing, but then she goes around handing out pizza for again what seemed like 5 minutes or more. For me, the joke was over when the pizza guy showed up.


I think there were one or two too many audience bits - that was my main problem with Ellen hosting.

Something I didn't realize until I looked it up: Big Mama & Papa's is an actual pizza chain in the Los Angeles area, and I wouldn't be surprised if the reason they were chosen was because they needed as large a pizza as they could find (to feed the maximum number of people with the minimum number of boxes) and they have a 36" diameter size pizza.



terpfan1980 said:


> Interesting that the in memoriam segment is going without audio from the audience this year. It makes it more somber for sure, though it also tends to feel different from the past where there was audience reaction there that spurred additional reaction by TV viewers of course.


The Oscars tends to turn off the audience microphones for In Memoriam, as the music comes from somewhere else. IIRC, they couldn't do it at last year's Emmys because there was a solo cello accompaniment that was on stage, and they couldn't get the cello sound without the audience sound as well.

Either that, or they did a _really_ good job keeping the audience quiet; the applause for Gandolfini sounded really light, as if it was just a case of "a handful of people didn't get the message about not applauding."


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

gweempose said:


> What the hell did Travolta call Idina Menzel?


What difference does it make? She's not in CoS.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I thought it was cool that Bill Murray dressed as his Zombieland character.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

MikeAndrews said:


> What difference does it make? She's not in CoS.


Church of $cientology?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I think Ellen had a different joke planned for the selfie thing:

First, she went to Meryl and wanted to do a selfie with her. Then she started inviting others around that area to join in the pic. Then the group got so big that she couldn't get them all in with her short arms. So she started to say to Meryl, "I can't get everyone, can you step out and take a pic of all of us?" That was going to be the joke. But then Bradley Cooper grabbed the phone, took the pic, and Ellen realized she couldn't get that moment back so she just rolled with it.


----------



## eskay (Jul 23, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think Ellen had a different joke planned for the selfie thing:
> 
> First, she went to Meryl and wanted to do a selfie with her. Then she started inviting others around that area to join in the pic. Then the group got so big that she couldn't get them all in with her short arms. So she started to say to Meryl, "I can't get everyone, can you step out and take a pic of all of us?" That was going to be the joke. But then Bradley Cooper grabbed the phone, took the pic, and Ellen realized she couldn't get that moment back so she just rolled with it.


That's the same impression I got. But Meryl was so jam in there, it would've been difficult to get up (although if Jennifer Lawrence was sitting on my lap, I would've stayed put too). That would've been a funny joke, but I also enjoyed seeing these "A" listers taking a selfie and acting a little goofy.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> Something I didn't realize until I looked it up: Big Mama & Papa's is an actual pizza chain in the Los Angeles area, and I wouldn't be surprised if the reason they were chosen was because they needed as large a pizza as they could find (to feed the maximum number of people with the minimum number of boxes) and they have a 36" diameter size pizza.


FYI:


> Ellens talk show has picked up quite a few pizzas from us, a Big Mamas & Papas staff member told ABC News Sunday night. They had us make a giant pizza before for one of her shows.


http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/enterta...d-pizzas-to-the-oscars-is-a-real-deliveryman/


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

About that selfie, I heard JLaw mention "boob out." Then, Julia Roberts picked up on it and kept it going, but I never understood what Jennifer was actually talking about.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

RGM1138 said:


> About that selfie, I heard JLaw mention "boob out." Then, Julia Roberts picked up on it and kept it going, but I never understood what Jennifer was actually talking about.


When Ellen said she thought it would get the most retweets ever, Jennifer offered to pull a boob out to seal the deal.

Or she said somebody should pull a boob out, but in that group of people, I think it's pretty clear who we want pulling a boob out.

-smak-


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

"Boob out" could also be a photographer's direction for a model to stick her chest out.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

Lori said:


> I wonder how much of that was crushing disappointment that a billion people were watching, and none of them knew who she was, thanks to Travolta.
> 
> I was afraid that she would just burst into tears at the beginning.


The world sure knows her name now, though.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

QueenBee said:


> The world sure knows her name now, though.


As many also know their travolta-used name.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Here's a funny online tool that you can use to "Travoltify" your own name:

http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/...l_adele_dazeem_what_s_your_travolta_name.html


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

QueenBee said:


> The world sure knows her name now, though.


I hope she sent Travolta a thank you note.


----------

